# Issue with installing java jdk 1.5



## canadiancreed (Jul 27, 2009)

Morning.

Going through setting up a system and have ran into a brick wall. When trying to install the 1.5 java jdk on my server for the upcoming install of jboss, it comes up with this error message out of the blue.

```
===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]x11@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/libXi/work/libXi-1.2.1/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXi.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk15.
```
as you can tell it's a freebsd server that I am using, version 6.3. Have also tried the java/jdk15 port but it asks to go to the java website, which has no BSD port available for download. Java has never been installed on this machine. Hopefully you folks might have ran into something like this before?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java15.shtml


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

Is your ports tree up-to-date, by the way?


----------



## canadiancreed (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I have updated my ports tree with the same result, and that is the site that I downloaded the packages from.

If it helps there is no windows manager installed on this system, it's pure command line. Would this have any effect on the x11 that it seems to want to look for?


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Why jdk 1.5?  Rather use jdk 1.6, especially if you're using FreeBSD 7 or later.


----------



## canadiancreed (Jul 28, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Why jdk 1.5?  Rather use jdk 1.6, especially if you're using FreeBSD 7 or later.



WEll jdk15 is a client need sadly. But they are the folks that pay the bills. Same with being with v6.3


----------



## canadiancreed (Jul 29, 2009)

just tried jdk16, same result. Kind of aggravating if you cant' install a jdk without having the windows environment installed as well. Seems like un-needed bloat.

Of course that's assuming I'm reading it right.


----------



## canadiancreed (Jul 29, 2009)

Afternoon all. Found this morning that one of our RAID drives is failing and had corrupted part of the port folder. PLease mark as solved, I think once we replace the drive and rebuild the RAID the issues should clear up.


----------

